# Sopwith Pup...



## v2 (Apr 12, 2007)

...after a 35-year restoration!

BBC News Player - Historic biplane on the move


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 12, 2007)

Great story. If WWI birds are your thing, NZ seems like the place to go. Check out these pics.
A Warbirds Resource Group Site :: View topic - Classic Fighters 07

And this museum looks fantastic!!!
www.warbirdz.net :: View topic - Aviation Heritage Center opens


----------

